# Called out a “I’ll tip you in the app” on his next ride



## TPAMB

Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn’t.
Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


----------



## Classical Telecaster

DABD


----------



## Uber's Guber

And then you knew to submit a "puke" cleaning fee after the end of the second trip. Right? :thumbup:


----------



## sellkatsell44

TPAMB said:


> He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app.


Annoying AF



TPAMB said:


> I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


good for you.


----------



## TemptingFate

Surprised you didn't get a 1* instead.


----------



## Classical Telecaster

TemptingFate said:


> Surprised you didn't get a 1* instead.


Still may. Humiliating a guy in front of his wife or girlfriend is not a prudent strategy.


----------



## TPAMB

Prudent? I don't work for him nor his wife nor do I give a shit about them. Don't make promises you have no intention of keeping.



TemptingFate said:


> Surprised you didn't get a 1* instead.


Stars don't pay my bills.


----------



## tohunt4me

TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.
> Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


No tip.
" Professionalism" Report from Uber.


----------



## nonononodrivethru

Classical Telecaster said:


> DABD


Dumb Ass Bacon *****


----------



## TPAMB

tohunt4me said:


> No tip.
> " Professionalism" Report from Uber.


Uber earnings report

Tips $14


----------



## MiamiKid

TemptingFate said:


> Surprised you didn't get a 1* instead.


Would have rewarded him with a one star, write up, and of course zero tip.



TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.
> Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


Tips are included. 
&#128526;


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

Classical Telecaster said:


> Still may. Humiliating a guy in front of his wife or girlfriend is not a prudent strategy.


How about in front of his golf buddies? I picked up a guy one time who was going to be late for his foursome tee off. Three times he told me that if I got him to the club on time he would tip me really well. I floored it and got him there in time.

A short time after the ride a $5 tip came through. Five dollars? Really? I get $5 tips all the time that doesn't include breaking the law. So I drive back to the club, go inside, and find out what hole the foursome may be on, under the pretense that a passenger left his wallet in the car (I show the gal _my_ wallet). I _insist_ that only I can personally deliver the wallet, not leave it at the desk, so they turn me loose on the greens.

I locate the group on hole 3 (par 5 if anyone cares). I walk up to them and apologize for the intrusion. I explain and show the tip screen to my former pax, _and _to all his buddies. Yeah, embarrassed the hell out of him. The pax said he was sorry, but had no cash to give me. One of his golfer buddies yanked out his wallet and handed me a twenty. Then I left.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Top work, sir!



TemptingFate said:


> Surprised you didn't get a 1* instead.


^^^^^^^^What he said......^^^^^^^^



MiamiKid said:


> Would have rewarded him with a one star, write up, and of course zero tip.


You are telling us something that we already know. You would "reward" _any _driver with a "one star, write up and zero tip" just for covering your ping, saying "good morning/afternoon/evening" and confirming the destination address. I am glad that I do not drive in Georgia, although we have more than a few like you here.

[QUOTE="MiamiKid, post: 5706393, member: 57957"Tips are included. [/QUOTE]

^^^^^^^^Bullshit.^^^^^^^^


----------



## TPAMB

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> How about in front of his golf buddies? I picked up a guy one time who was going to be late for his foursome tee off. Three times he told me that if I got him to the club on time he would tip me really well. I floored it and got him there in time.
> 
> A short time after the ride a $5 tip came through. Five dollars? Really? I get $5 tips all the time that doesn't include breaking the law. So I drive back to the club, go inside, and find out what hole the foursome may be on, under the pretense that a passenger left his wallet in the car (I show the gal _my_ wallet). I _insist_ that only I can personally deliver the wallet, not leave it at the desk, so they turn me loose on the greens.
> 
> I locate the group on hole 3 (par 5 if anyone cares). I walk up to them and apologize for the intrusion. I explain and show the tip screen to my former pax, _and _to all his buddies. Yeah, embarrassed the hell out of him. The pax said he was sorry, but had no cash to give me. One of his golfer buddies yanked out his wallet and handed me a twenty. Then I left.


Good for you!


----------



## RaleighUber

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Yeah, embarrassed the hell out of him. The pax said he was sorry, but had no cash to give me. One of his golfer buddies yanked out his wallet and handed me a twenty. Then I left.


If true, baller move.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.
> Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


Good for you. I take every, 'I'll tip you in the app' with a grain of salt. If I get it, great, if I don't, meh.


----------



## JaxUberLyft

Well done! (but risky)


----------



## TPAMB

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Good for you. I take every, 'I'll tip you in the app' with a grain of salt. If I get it, great, if I don't, meh.


Add up how many of these lies. Put a value on each of them. How much did you not receive as promised? I'm done with that bullshit. I'd take $20 and a 1 Star everyday over no tip and a worthless 5 Star rating.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Classical Telecaster said:


> Still may. Humiliating a guy in front of his wife or girlfriend is not a prudent strategy.


I'd gladly make that exchange anyday.


----------



## MiamiKid

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> How about in front of his golf buddies? I picked up a guy one time who was going to be late for his foursome tee off. Three times he told me that if I got him to the club on time he would tip me really well. I floored it and got him there in time.
> 
> A short time after the ride a $5 tip came through. Five dollars? Really? I get $5 tips all the time that doesn't include breaking the law. So I drive back to the club, go inside, and find out what hole the foursome may be on, under the pretense that a passenger left his wallet in the car (I show the gal _my_ wallet). I _insist_ that only I can personally deliver the wallet, not leave it at the desk, so they turn me loose on the greens.
> 
> I locate the group on hole 3 (par 5 if anyone cares). I walk up to them and apologize for the intrusion. I explain and show the tip screen to my former pax, _and _to all his buddies. Yeah, embarrassed the hell out of him. The pax said he was sorry, but had no cash to give me. One of his golfer buddies yanked out his wallet and handed me a twenty. Then I left.


You deserve deactivation.

TIPS ARE INCLUDED!!!

Try that on me?

I DARE YOU!


----------



## #professoruber

Those hundred dollar riders are always in a surprise when I tell them no problem, I have change and it is usually only twenties. Being put on the spot usually yields a $20 tip.

I always have $100 in change on me. Can’t hustle a hustler.


----------



## Cdub2k

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> How about in front of his golf buddies? I picked up a guy one time who was going to be late for his foursome tee off. Three times he told me that if I got him to the club on time he would tip me really well. I floored it and got him there in time.
> 
> A short time after the ride a $5 tip came through. Five dollars? Really? I get $5 tips all the time that doesn't include breaking the law. So I drive back to the club, go inside, and find out what hole the foursome may be on, under the pretense that a passenger left his wallet in the car (I show the gal _my_ wallet). I _insist_ that only I can personally deliver the wallet, not leave it at the desk, so they turn me loose on the greens.
> 
> I locate the group on hole 3 (par 5 if anyone cares). I walk up to them and apologize for the intrusion. I explain and show the tip screen to my former pax, _and _to all his buddies. Yeah, embarrassed the hell out of him. The pax said he was sorry, but had no cash to give me. One of his golfer buddies yanked out his wallet and handed me a twenty. Then I left.


I'm glad you got that $20 from him but keep in mind $20 is only 1/8 of a $200 speeding ticket.

i.e. it's not worth it to speed for a PAX.


----------



## SHalester

MiamiKid said:


> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!!!


ah, come on. they are? Show us oh wise one. AND I bet Uber ignores every single one of your 'writeups' by now. Cry wolf, much?


----------



## sellkatsell44

SHalester said:


> ah, come on. they are? Show us oh wise one. AND I bet Uber ignores every single one of your 'writeups' by now. Cry wolf, much?


He's not serious.

I've already concluded this, his sarcasm can't be read over the Internet I guess but he's 100% joking.

Just as he states he's from one of the wealthy elite spots (didn't show up in the billionaire playground level though &#129300

He surely reports and also gets huge piles of tips.

not.


----------



## SHalester

sellkatsell44 said:


> He's not serious.


oh, I know. He's the entertainment, tho lately falling down on the job of entertaining us. <sigh> I could write his reply that I know is coming......


----------



## JpNashville

TPAMB said:


> Prudent? I don't work for him nor his wife nor do I give a shit about them. Don't make promises you have no intention of keeping.
> 
> 
> Stars don't pay my bills.


It's been my experience that most riders that say "I'll take care of you on the app" are in fact lying cheapskates. Maybe 1 or 2 out of 10 actually follow through. I wish they'd just not mention it...in my opinion the only thing worse than a cheapskate is a lying cheapskate.


----------



## TemptingFate

They are lying cheating cheapskates for one simple reason; because they can. 
https://www.npr.org/2012/06/04/154287476/honest-truth-about-why-we-lie-cheat-and-steal


----------



## part-timer

Nice!!!!


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

TPAMB said:


> Add up how many of these lies. Put a value on each of them. How much did you not receive as promised? I'm done with that bullshit. I'd take $20 and a 1 Star everyday over no tip and a worthless 5 Star rating.


Why get upset over something you have no control over? It's always a pleasant surprise when they actually follow through, but it's easier to just assume everyone lies. LOL.


----------



## MiamiKid

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> How about in front of his golf buddies? I picked up a guy one time who was going to be late for his foursome tee off. Three times he told me that if I got him to the club on time he would tip me really well. I floored it and got him there in time.
> 
> A short time after the ride a $5 tip came through. Five dollars? Really? I get $5 tips all the time that doesn't include breaking the law. So I drive back to the club, go inside, and find out what hole the foursome may be on, under the pretense that a passenger left his wallet in the car (I show the gal _my_ wallet). I _insist_ that only I can personally deliver the wallet, not leave it at the desk, so they turn me loose on the greens.
> 
> I locate the group on hole 3 (par 5 if anyone cares). I walk up to them and apologize for the intrusion. I explain and show the tip screen to my former pax, _and _to all his buddies. Yeah, embarrassed the hell out of him. The pax said he was sorry, but had no cash to give me. One of his golfer buddies yanked out his wallet and handed me a twenty. Then I left.


Mat


JpNashville said:


> It's been my experience that most riders that say "I'll take care of you on the app" are in fact lying cheapskates. Maybe 1 or 2 out of 10 actually follow through. I wish they'd just not mention it...in my opinion the only thing worse than a cheapskate is a lying cheapskate.


I find this entire thread very offensive. Sick and tired, of drivers, begging for tips they don't deserve. And I mean DO NOT DESERVE!

Am both a driver, and pax. As a driver I let my passengers know that tips are basically included, in the fare, and in no way expected. But guess what? 60 - 70% of my customers tip. &#128184;&#128184;

And over 90% who say they'll tip in the app do so.

As a rider, I tell my better driver's that I'll tip in the app. And I do so 100% of the time, if tell them I'm doing it.

No, the complainers on this thread are, most likely, not deserving of a tip.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## sellkatsell44

MiamiKid said:


> I find this entire thread very offensive. Sick and tired, of drivers, begging for tips they don't deserve. And I mean DO NOT DESERVE!


Found miamikid's inspiration & role model:


----------



## Clothahump

TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app.


I would have suggested that he stick one of those in the tip box.


----------



## Coachman

TPAMB said:


> He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app.


Your mistake is not carrying change for a hundred.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

TPAMB said:


> He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.





sellkatsell44 said:


> Annoying AF


Anyone touching me anywhere without my consent gets report to LYFT/UBER as being unsafe. That shit is uncalled for, especially if you are sitting behind me and I cannot see you.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

The feel good post if the year!


----------



## SHalester

MiamiKid said:


> And over 90% who say they'll tip in the app do so.


oh poo. 99.98% of pax never utter the word 'tip' while on a ride.......and why would they? And why would a pax bring it up to begin with? AND if a driver brings it up how many pax would feel that was straight up inappropriate? Point A to Point B. That's the job.


----------



## Bonmot

MiamiKid said:


> As a rider, I tell my better driver's that I'll tip in the app. And I do so 100% of the time, if tell them I'm doing it.
> My two cents.


Yea, two cents is probably what you tip, big shot.



TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.


"...patted me on the shoulder..." = "Simple Battery". A criminal misdemeanor.


----------



## MiamiKid

Bonmot said:


> Yea, two cents is probably what you tip, big shot.
> 
> "...patted me on the shoulder..." = "Simple Battery". A criminal misdemeanor.


"Yea, two cents is probably what you tip, big shot."

Love to get you as a driver; so, I could toss you two pennies. LOL! &#128513;


----------



## jfinks

Uber's Guber said:


> And then you knew to submit a "puke" cleaning fee after the end of the second trip. Right? :thumbup:


That's when you break out the can of beef stew. Make sure to get some on top of the door panel, that is max payout. lol


----------



## BuberDriver

MiamiKid said:


> You deserve deactivation.
> 
> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!!!
> 
> Try that on me?
> 
> I DARE YOU!


he deserves an award! if that story is true that's amazing
...the kid deserves deactivation


----------



## Jctbay

TPAMB said:


> Prudent? I don't work for him nor his wife nor do I give a shit about them. Don't make promises you have no intention of keeping.
> 
> 
> Stars don't pay my bills.


He didn't make a promise, he simply stated he would tip you in the app. That's code for "Haha sucker". Get over it. I would have cancelled the ride and called uber to complain..not really, because I don't care, but you gotta lighten up Francis..jeeesh


----------



## JpNashville

MiamiKid said:


> Mat
> 
> I find this entire thread very offensive. Sick and tired, of drivers, begging for tips they don't deserve. And I mean DO NOT DESERVE!
> 
> Am both a driver, and pax. As a driver I let my passengers know that tips are basically included, in the fare, and in no way expected. But guess what? 60 - 70% of my customers tip. &#128184;&#128184;
> 
> And over 90% who say they'll tip in the app do so.
> 
> As a rider, I tell my better driver's that I'll tip in the app. And I do so 100% of the time, if tell them I'm doing it.
> 
> No, the complainers on this thread are, most likely, not deserving of a tip.
> 
> My two cents.
> &#128526;


Opinions are like cheeky posteriors...and your driver and passenger ratings are? IMO you're probably one the the cheapskates that's trying to make himself feel better about stiffing anyone possible out of a tip. You're blogging to a part time professional driver with over 4 
years experience and nearly 5000 rides, and an average rating of 4.99 over the last 500 trips. Also, I have driven over 1.5 million accident-free miles cross-country in a tractor trailer. Maybe your market is saturated with more tip-friendly patrons, but IMO your percentage of tips to rides is definitely not a result of your personality and professionalism...maybe luck or sympathy? &#129300;


----------



## JaredJ

I've never had someone tip me appropriately when they've asked for me to speed. "I'll tip you well bud" really means, "I'm a selfish ******, expect $5 at most."


----------



## UbaBrah

If I pulled this I would probably get a 1 star and no tip. Lecturing or slapping pax on the wrist never ends well. Unless you're OP. A pax last night had a big suitcase and was relieved to find I had a large trunk. He goes "imma tip you well just for this alone" and reiterated it just as he got out. But of course, no tip (as expected).


----------



## JpNashville

At least if they were in a bar or restaurant the bozo could be held accountable for their word...IMO the only thing a person really has is their word, and if your word means nothing then you are nothing.



Jctbay said:


> He didn't make a promise, he simply stated he would tip you in the app. That's code for "Haha sucker". Get over it. I would have cancelled the ride and called uber to complain..not really, because I don't care, but you gotta lighten up Francis..jeeesh


Hmm...so a person should never be taken at their word? Am I to believe that the world has suddenly been filled with a bunch lying asshats? "I'll tip you in the app" doesn't mean a damn thing?


----------



## MiamiKid

JpNashville said:


> Opinions are like cheeky posteriors...and your driver and passenger ratings are? IMO you're probably one the the cheapskates that's trying to make himself feel better about stiffing anyone possible out of a tip. You're blogging to a part time professional driver with over 4
> years experience and nearly 5000 rides, and an average rating of 4.99 over the last 500 trips. Also, I have driven over 1.5 million accident-free miles cross-country in a tractor trailer. Maybe your market is saturated with more tip-friendly patrons, but IMO your percentage of tips to rides is definitely not a result of your personality and professionalism...maybe luck or sympathy? &#129300;


Looks like you love showing how little you know. You're 100% wrong. Guaranteed.

Would suggest you strongly consider some therapy. 
&#128526;



JpNashville said:


> At least if they were in a bar or restaurant the bozo could be held accountable for their word...IMO the only thing a person really has is their word, and if your word means nothing then you are nothing.
> 
> 
> Hmm...so a person should never be taken at their word? Am I to believe that the world has suddenly been filled with a bunch lying asshats? "I'll tip you in the app" doesn't mean a damn thing?


Sounds like you're having a rough time.

Hint: Tips are included &#128513;


----------



## mch

JpNashville said:


> Opinions are like cheeky posteriors...and your driver and passenger ratings are? IMO you're probably one the the cheapskates that's trying to make himself feel better about stiffing anyone possible out of a tip. You're blogging to a part time professional driver with over 4
> years experience and nearly 5000 rides, and an average rating of 4.99 over the last 500 trips. Also, I have driven over 1.5 million accident-free miles cross-country in a tractor trailer. Maybe your market is saturated with more tip-friendly patrons, but IMO your percentage of tips to rides is definitely not a result of your personality and professionalism...maybe luck or sympathy? &#129300;


Or maybe he's lying about his tip percentages


----------



## JpNashville

MiamiKid said:


> Looks like you love showing how little you know. You're 100% wrong. Guaranteed.
> 
> Would suggest you strongly consider some therapy.
> &#128526;
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're having a rough time.
> 
> Hint: Tips are included &#128513;





mch said:


> Or maybe he's lying about his tip percentages


He's not being truthful, but like I said he's probably one of the cheapskates trying to justify being a lying cheapskate.


----------



## MiamiKid

JpNashville said:


> He's not being truthful, but like I said he's probably one of the cheapskates trying to justify being a lying cheapskate.


Nothing wrong with being a cheapskate. Proud of it. Particularly when it comes to subpar drivers.

Bottom line: Will never, ever know you and couldn't care less what you think.


----------



## JpNashville

MiamiKid said:


> Nothing wrong with being a cheapskate. Proud of it. Particularly when it comes to subpar drivers.
> 
> Bottom line: Will never, ever know you and couldn't care less what you think.


Touché Mr./Ms. cheapskate!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

RaleighUber said:


> If true, baller move.


I will admit to having done a few outrageous acts in my life. I have an edgy side, which mostly stays under wraps though. An example... When I had my own consultancy (IT based) I had a real estate brokerage as a client. The owner of the firm did not pay my invoice for some time. I sent a second invoice, a third, and a phone call (message machine). Absolutely no reply.

So when in the area I stopped by his office to confront him about the unpaid bill. His office was upstairs in the two story building. Both he and his secretary were out. So to bring the matter to a head I grabbed a full size laser printer off his desk and walked it out to my car. I walked out of his office, down the stairs, and passed by a dozen employees before exiting the building. No one raised a peep.

The client did not owe me for the laser printer (which I _had_ sold him), but this is back when laser printers were $2,000 items, and was about a third of what he owed. When I got home with the hardware I sent the client an email explaining what I did. To make it short, the client -who lived in the same suburbia as myself- had me over to his house where he handed me a check for payment in full and I handed him back his printer (yes, the check was good). Needless to say, I lost the client. But within six months the firm was out of business anyway due to financial troubles.

I do NOT recommend such behavior to anyone, including confronting a pax about a failed promise to tip in the app. It's just that having that once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to confront a pax about what I perceived as a broken promise was too tempting. Somehow I've gotten away with a small handful of edgy events in life w/o getting my face broken or landing in jail. Everyone has their own individual _parameters_, for lack of a better word, of what they can and can't get away with. Few of us could get away with what Hunter Thompson did, to cite an extreme example.


----------



## MiamiKid

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I will admit to having done a few outrageous acts in my life. I have an edgy side, which mostly stays under wraps though. An example... When I had my own consultancy (IT based) I had a real estate brokerage as a client. The owner of the firm did not pay my invoice for some time. I sent a second invoice, a third, and a phone call (message machine). Absolutely no reply.
> 
> So when in the area I stopped by his office to confront him about the unpaid bill. His office was upstairs in the two story building. Both he and his secretary were out. So to bring the matter to a head I grabbed a full size laser printer off his desk and walked it out to my car. I walked out of his office, down the stairs, and passed by a dozen employees before exiting the building. No one raised a peep.
> 
> The client did not owe me for the laser printer (which I _had_ sold him), but this is back when laser printers were $2,000 items, and was about a third of what he owed. When I got home with the hardware I sent the client an email explaining what I did. To make it short, the client -who lived in the same suburbia as myself- had me over to his house where he handed me a check for payment in full and I handed him back his printer (yes, the check was good). Needless to say, I lost the client. But within six months the firm was out of business anyway due to financial troubles.
> 
> I do NOT recommend such behavior to anyone, including confronting a pax about a failed promise to tip in the app. It's just that having that once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to confront a pax about what I perceived as a broken promise was too tempting. Somehow I've gotten away with a small handful of edgy events in life w/o getting my face broken or landing in jail. Everyone has their own individual _parameters_, for lack of a better word, of what they can and can't get away with. Few of us could get away with what Hunter Thompson did, to cite an extreme example.


Would say you should be locked up for this behavior. For a long time.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## sellkatsell44

mch said:


> Or maybe he's lying about his tip percentages


He certainly lied about being from a wealthy affluent area! Or perhaps he views it as such but it isn't... just as he believes he gets tipped well when really it's probably .02$


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

MiamiKid said:


> My two cents.
> &#128526;


That's exactly right, and your two cent opinion will be given the exact weight it deserves, partially based on every stupidass post I've seen you make in my time on this forum. And by that I mean *every single post* of yours I've ever read.


----------



## MiamiKid

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> That's exactly right, and your two cent opinion will be given the exact weight it deserves, partially based on every stupidass post I've seen you make in my time on this forum. And by that I mean *every single post* of yours I've ever read.


Love to see a court weigh in on this. You're the one in the wrong.

This is a prime example of what's wrong with "YOU PEOPLE". Learn to live by our laws or deal with the consequences. &#128660;&#128660;&#128660;&#127963;


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

Go to your corner kid and shut your mouth. You do not want get in a verbal skirmish with me boy, or the moderators will be carrying you out of this forum on a stretcher.


----------



## MiamiKid

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Go to your corner kid and shut your mouth. You do not want get in a verbal skirmish with me boy, or the moderators will be carrying you out of this forum on a stretcher.


And YOU need to stop bragging about scumbag, lower class activity which WILL land you in the slammer. In chains!


----------



## Amos69

MiamiKid said:


> Would have rewarded him with a one star, write up, and of course zero tip.
> 
> 
> Tips are included.
> &#128526;


Of course you would

You are clearly ONE OF "THOSE PEOPLE"


----------



## MiamiKid

Amos69 said:


> Of course you would
> 
> You are clearly ONE OF "THOSE PEOPLE"


DAMN RIGHT


----------



## Bomberchamp

The three biggest lies in life,
The checks in the mail,
I will respect you in the morning,
I will tip you in the app.


----------



## got a p

sellkatsell44 said:


> Found miamikid's inspiration & role model:
> 
> View attachment 394415


----------



## 5☆OG

I mean ok it ended great but you also very easily could have been fired. Ive had people try and get me fired for false reports for nothing more then cancelling after 2 min


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

nonononodrivethru said:


> Dumb Ass Bacon *****


That sounds good on at least two levels. I'm googling that now.


----------



## Luckydraw

Started a trip from a pax's apartment accompanied by a few of his friends. One minute in the ride, he says "Oh I forgot my wallet, can we go back and get it?, I'll tip you in the app". I just replied, "No need to lie, I would of done it without the tip". Ride was quiet the rest of the way..


----------



## MiamiKid

got a p said:


> View attachment 395162


"You people" are just so intellectual. &#129315;


----------



## Yrock7

I just dont understand why people say they will tip in the app when they have no intention of doing so? The 1st few times I heard it, I naively looked for it but now I bite my tongue from calling them out. Does saying this make them feel better about themselves? I just don't understand why anyone would say this? If you're not going to tip, that's fine; just don't say that you will and we can all move along.


----------



## MiamiKid

Yrock7 said:


> I just dont understand why people say they will tip in the app when they have no intention of doing so? The 1st few times I heard it, I naively looked for it but now I bite my tongue from calling them out. Does saying this make them feel better about themselves? I just don't understand why anyone would say this? If you're not going to tip, that's fine; just don't say that you will and we can all move along.


Why is it a big deal?

Both a driver and rider. As a driver, do not expect any tips whatsoever. Because as Travis says, they're included in the fare. So, I explain this to my customers and they LOVE it.

Result: I receive large percentage, of tips, on my rides. So expectations are never, ever a disappointment. And most rides expectations are exceeded.

As a rider, I always tell the better drivers, who give the same professional service service as myself, that I'll tip them in the app. Then follow through 100%.

However, the entitled drivers, like many on this forum, receive zero tip. Same with bad service, sloppy dress, and dirty car.

Works for me.


----------



## Yrock7

MiamiKid said:


> Why is it a big deal?
> 
> Both a driver and rider. As a driver, do not expect any tips whatsoever. Because as Travis says, they're included in the fare. So, I explain this to my customers and they LOVE it.
> 
> Result: I receive large percentage, of tips, on my rides. So expectations are never, ever a disappointment. And most rides expectations are exceeded.
> 
> As a rider, I always tell the better drivers, who give the same professional service service as myself, that I'll tip them in the app. Then follow through 100%.
> 
> However, the entitled drivers, like many on this forum, receive zero tip. Same with bad service, sloppy dress, and dirty car.
> 
> Works for me.


It's not a big deal but I bring it up because I'm a person of integrity; if I am saying I will do something I will do it. Why lie? Why say you are going to do something with no intention of doing it all all?

I don't ever expect tips, ever. I try to provide the best ride possible by being polite, courteous and being a safe driver with a clean car. Let the tips fall where they may. Tips are nice and I appreciate them but I never expect them.....until a pax says they will tip in the app. But after hearing this lie several times I just snicker to myself "sure thing bud".


----------



## MiamiKid

Yrock7 said:


> It's not a big deal but I bring it up because I'm a person of integrity; if I am saying I will do something I will do it. Why lie? Why say you are going to do something with no intention of doing it all all?
> 
> I don't ever expect tips, ever. I try to provide the best ride possible by being polite, courteous and being a safe driver with a clean car. Let the tips fall where they may. Tips are nice and I appreciate them but I never expect them.....until a pax says they will tip in the app. But after hearing this lie several times I just snicker to myself "sure thing bud".


People whine and complain, on this forum, constantly. And it's totally their right to do so.

However, I'm going to voice the counter point on this. And this entire dialogue has made me MUCH less likely to tip at all.

If this bothers you so much, you should consider other streams of income. We're getting sick of the complainers.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

Yrock7 said:


> I just dont understand why people say they will tip in the app when they have no intention of doing so? The 1st few times I heard it, I naively looked for it but now I bite my tongue from calling them out. Does saying this make them feel better about themselves? I just don't understand why anyone would say this? If you're not going to tip, that's fine; just don't say that you will and we can all move along.


Because they are human? It's what people do. If you live to 100, you'll still never understand why people say and do what they do. I never look for or ask for tips. If they don't, they don't. If they do, it's a pleasant surprise. When they tell me they'll tip in the app, I thank them in what I hope is a sincere voice and go on with my day.


----------



## Blatherskite

Cdub2k said:


> ... keep in mind $20 is only 1/8 of a $200 speeding ticket.


Oof!:confusion:


----------



## Yrock7

MiamiKid said:


> People whine and complain, on this forum, constantly. And it's totally their right to do so.
> 
> However, I'm going to voice the counter point on this. And this entire dialogue has made me MUCH less likely to tip at all.
> 
> If this bothers you so much, you should consider other streams of income. We're getting sick of the complainers.


I find it ironic that you complain about complainers. You must be fun to hang out with.

I don't think I was whining, I just communicated that I had a hard time understanding why people lie about something so meaningless. Trust me I've spent more time typing out my responses to comments on this thread than I have spent wondering where their supposed tip was at.


----------



## SHalester

MiamiKid said:


> like many on this forum, receive zero tip


you forgot to add you will 'write them up' for bad service. Ooops¿


----------



## MiamiKid

Yrock7 said:


> I find it ironic that you complain about complainers. You must be fun to hang out with.
> 
> I don't think I was whining, I just communicated that I had a hard time understanding why people lie about something so meaningless. Trust me I've spent more time typing out my responses to comments on this thread than I have spent wondering where their supposed tip was at.


Think I'm pretty cool to hangout with. For starters, have never heard anyone, even one time, complain about their tips. Never.

Of course, not in that circle either.


----------



## mch

sellkatsell44 said:


> Found miamikid's inspiration & role model:
> 
> View attachment 394415


Id post his inspiration & roll model but Id get in trouble for posting a picture of a penis and testicles


----------



## Yrock7

MiamiKid said:


> Think I'm pretty cool to hangout with. For starters, have never heard anyone, even one time, complain about their tips. Never.
> 
> Of course, not in that circle either.


perhaps reading is hard for you so I'll say it simpler for you and highlight what is the question at hand for me...

I don't understand why people *LIE *about sending a tip. *I don't care if you don't tip.* just don't *lie* to my face. My question revolves around the *lie, *not the gratuity.

I could never get another tip and I'd be 100% okay with it. I just don't understand being lied to for no reason so I wonder why people do that in RS? 
What is their motivation for doing so?

I post that question on a message board to hear back possible reasons (because again it makes zero sense to me). You call that complaining about tips? Sounds like trolling. Good day sir.


----------



## MiamiKid

Yrock7 said:


> perhaps reading is hard for you so I'll say it simpler for you and highlight what is the question at hand for me...
> 
> I don't understand why people *LIE *about sending a tip. *I don't care if you don't tip.* just don't *lie* to my face. My question revolves around the *lie, *not the gratuity.
> 
> I could never get another tip and I'd be 100% okay with it. I just don't understand being lied to for no reason so I wonder why people do that in RS?
> What is their motivation for doing so?
> 
> I post that question on a message board to hear back possible reasons (because again it makes zero sense to me). You call that complaining about tips? Sounds like trolling. Good day sir.


WOW!

Your comprehension level is unbelievable. Like 2nd grade.

And you certainly don't deserve tips.


----------



## welikecamping

MiamiKid said:


> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!!!


I cannot find this information on either Uber or Lyft's terms of service. Can you kindly point me to that section?


----------



## MiamiKid

welikecamping said:


> I cannot find this information on either Uber or Lyft's terms of service. Can you kindly point me to that section?


Per Travis. And no, I'm not the one who needs to verify anything. That would be you.


----------



## KK2929

TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.
> Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


--------------------------
You are lucky that you did not get deactivated. What you actually did was embarrass the man not to mention tacky. NEVER a good idea.
I think that you have forgotten that tipping is optional in this business. Yes, too many of these people say they will tip in the app. Very few do. That is the way it is -- nothing you can do about it. I would not recommend taking that approach again.


----------



## welikecamping

MiamiKid said:


> Per Travis. And no, I'm not the one who needs to verify anything. That would be you.


See, that's the problem, as I stated previously, "I cannot find this information on either Uber or Lyft's terms of service." I'm merely asking where _*you* _got this information. I see that you are a well-known member, and I see you posting all the time, so I'm guessing you have some experience in these issues. If you were to provide a valid source, then I could attribute some value to your statement, that is, fact or opinion.

So, not to be argumentative, but,....my verification says you are wrong, so I was hoping you would provide a source for your information. Lacking that, I"m just gonna have to fall back on what I know to be true.


----------



## MiamiKid

welikecamping said:


> See, that's the problem, as I stated previously, "I cannot find this information on either Uber or Lyft's terms of service." I'm merely asking where _*you* _got this information. I see that you are a well-known member, and I see you posting all the time, so I'm guessing you have some experience in these issues. If you were to provide a valid source, then I could attribute some value to your statement, that is, fact or opinion.
> 
> So, not to be argumentative, but,....my verification says you are wrong, so I was hoping you would provide a source for your information. Lacking that, I"m just gonna have to fall back on what I know to be true.


Not trying to prove anything. Don't need to. Some on here know exactly what I'm getting at.

Go back and read my posts. The message is clear.

Quit beating yourself up over this tip thing. I don't expect them; so, am never disappointed. Never.

However, I receive tips 50 - 60%, of rides; therefore, my expectations are greatly exceeded a fair amount of the time.

Trust me on this, you'll feel 100% better. Try it a couple days. &#128077;


----------



## got a p

i can't remember more than one person who said they would tip in the app and didn't - then again i don't scrutinize who tipped or didn't and don't do the ratings thing 5 stars move on. last night was interesting however. picked up a guy and his "service" dog. he didn't seem blind or have any physical issues so maybe his dog only services him when he has some peanut butter? :woot: anyway it's a big dog so i pull the front seat up and ask him to get the dog to sit in the ample space i provided but the dog is stubborn and sits on the seat and won't budge. anyway off we go, was a 40 mile airport ride that landed me where i wanted to be.

i'm a very chatty driver, but this ride was silent. i told the guy it was a big dog and i have felt seats so asking him to put his dog on the mat was for his sake as he would be charged a big fee if the dog ripped the seats. so he gets all defensive and pulls out a camera to take a "before" pic of the seats (which are in perfect condition). i decide to take a couple as well as this guys entitled attitude already marked him up as dbag of the week.

so after the dog gets out i look in the back and thankfully though the dog was big it didnt have huge claws and he seats were not damaged. however the seats got a little dirty bc theres snow on the ground here. after the guy decided to take "after" pics, which i did as well in front of him since...well he's dbagging hard so why not. i told him to tip me generously in the app and i will not charge him for cleanup and drove off.

decided i'd give him 15 minutes before sending pics for cleanup fee, as i was out of gas and the cleanup necessary to finish the night only took me 5 minutes with some water and a few paper towels at the gas station. just in time he threw the tip in there, i know a lot of you would say "now you got him throw in the cleaning charge too bwahahaha" but w/e i'm off.

same thing happened a year ago when a guy snuck a beer in and and spilled a bit which ended my night, albeit at 2:30 weekend night so wurge was gone just about and i was gonna head home. i told his buddy who ordered the ride to either throw in a nice tip for my cleanup, which i decided to finalize the following day with a steamcleaning ($25), or i would have to send in a report for a cleaning charge. guy didn't tip and got hit for $50.

drivers can be scammers and some, like me, are not. if i tell you to shortcut the cleanup process, and probably save yourself a few bucks probably best to tip. the fact i gotta say it in these situations is actually kinda sad.


----------



## dwayne brisbon

Classical Telecaster said:


> Still may. Humiliating a guy in front of his wife or girlfriend is not a prudent strategy.


Nah to hell with pax like those, I'm still giving them a 1* even if they do tip I don't want them back in my car sorry not sorry


----------



## welikecamping

MiamiKid said:


> Not trying to prove anything. Don't need to. Some on here know exactly what I'm getting at.
> 
> Go back and read my posts. The message is clear.
> 
> Quit beating yourself up over this tip thing. I don't expect them; so, am never disappointed. Never.
> 
> However, I receive tips 50 - 60%, of rides; therefore, my expectations are greatly exceeded a fair amount of the time.
> 
> Trust me on this, you'll feel 100% better. Try it a couple days. &#128077;


Wow. I just asked a question, I never asked you to "prove" anything. Personally, I don't worry about tips at all, and I really couldn't care less what your tips/expectations are, you seemed to be stating a fact, and I was merely trying to confirm it. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## dave_guy

TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.
> Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


I always carry change, enough even for a hundred, if they still dont tip then I will rate accordingly


----------



## SHalester

dave_guy said:


> if they still dont tip then I will rate accordingly


uber or lyft? Or only cash tips?


----------



## Nate5Star

". . . studies of the practice in America suggest that tipping is often discriminatory or arbitrary: workers receive different levels of gratuity based on factors such as age, sex, race, hair color and even breast size, and the size of the gratuity is found to be only very weakly related to the quality of service."

Scheduling my breast implants for next week.


----------



## candycandy

TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.
> Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


----------



## btone31

MiamiKid said:


> People whine and complain, on this forum, constantly. And it's totally their right to do so.
> 
> However, I'm going to voice the counter point on this. And this entire dialogue has made me MUCH less likely to tip at all.
> 
> If this bothers you so much, you should consider other streams of income. We're getting sick of the complainers.


Or maybe find a different site to follow instead of this one and acting a big shot.


----------



## #SayNOtoKILO

I do take cash tip under one condition that is if the passenger wants to tip and have difficulty using the apps, senior citizen mostly


----------



## Stupid Loser

Maybe the passengers who say they will tip you on the app are actually doing so... and Uber/Lyft are stealing the tips. Then you get mad at the passenger, while U/L laughs. I've caught Lyft red-handed stealing my tips before and of course they denied it then ignored that text message until I just gave up.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.
> Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


Very ballsy move


----------



## TPAMB

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Very ballsy move


Say nothing, get nothing but zero tip again.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

nonononodrivethru said:


> Dumb Ass Bacon *****


That sounds really good! I'm searching Amazon for one now.


----------



## Terri Lee

TPAMB said:


> Picked [them up again] tonight ....


That would never happen to me. Non-tippers get 3 or fewer stars.


----------



## Stray cat

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> How about in front of his golf buddies? I picked up a guy one time who was going to be late for his foursome tee off. Three times he told me that if I got him to the club on time he would tip me really well. I floored it and got him there in time.
> 
> A short time after the ride a $5 tip came through. Five dollars? Really? I get $5 tips all the time that doesn't include breaking the law. So I drive back to the club, go inside, and find out what hole the foursome may be on, under the pretense that a passenger left his wallet in the car (I show the gal _my_ wallet). I _insist_ that only I can personally deliver the wallet, not leave it at the desk, so they turn me loose on the greens.
> 
> I locate the group on hole 3 (par 5 if anyone cares). I walk up to them and apologize for the intrusion. I explain and show the tip screen to my former pax, _and _to all his buddies. Yeah, embarrassed the hell out of him. The pax said he was sorry, but had no cash to give me. One of his golfer buddies yanked out his wallet and handed me a twenty. Then I left.


In October 2019, you posted in a different thread that you wished you had tracked him down on the golf course but had not done so.


----------



## The queen 👸

TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.
> Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


Wow . I would never done / said that. You must be desperate.


----------



## MiamiKid

TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.
> Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


Very tacky soliciting tips.

Besides:

TIPS ARE INCLUDED!
&#128526;


----------



## SHalester

MiamiKid said:


> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!


for tone, balance and accuracy: tips are optional.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Does not need tips ≠ tips included.

tips included example: autograt on a party of 6 or more... this is typical for restaurants in my area

does not need to tip = Uber rides where the OPTION to tip is given during or after the trip.

geewhiz.

You’d think the “wealthy” can afford basic education with that side money they collect utilizing uber or lyft or both.


----------



## The queen 👸

sellkatsell44 said:


> Does not need tips ≠ tips included.
> 
> tips included example: autograt on a party of 6 or more... this is typical for restaurants in my area
> 
> does not need to tip = Uber rides where the OPTION to tip is given during or after the trip.
> 
> geewhiz.
> 
> You'd think the "wealthy" can afford basic education with that side money they collect utilizing uber or lyft or both.


They know about it , they just don't care . Nothing to do with education or being wealthy. Like I said some people too and some don't. For various reasons. I personally don't care if you tip me or not. My life is still great and happy . Drivers demanding tips are ridiculous.


----------



## peteyvavs

TPAMB said:


> Gave a couple a ride last nite. He patted me on the shoulder telling me all he had was hundred dollars bills but would tip me in the app. He didn't.
> Picked then up tonight and when I realized it was them, I told him that he promised to tip in the app and never did. After they reviewed the history and confirmed I was indeed their driver from last nite, he apologized and tipped $14 cash. It felt good.


If a pax said that they'll tip me in the app I would immediately reply, remember I know where you live.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The queen &#128120; said:


> They know about it , they just don't care . Nothing to do with education or being wealthy. Like I said some people too and some don't. For various reasons. I personally don't care if you tip me or not. My life is still great and happy . Drivers demanding tips are ridiculous.


Oh, I'm not referring to any just ol' person. @MiamiKid (who has me on ignore so it didn't matter) always uses the tag line tips are included.

its not, I agree.

I also agree it's people's prerogative to tip or not but imho, if you utilize a service you should pay for it and if you can, show appreciation.

for OP however, calling people out is not same as demanding.

I hate when pple say they're gonna do something but don't. Just my pet peeve. If you aren't gonna then just don't. And if you say you will, do it.


----------



## 5☆OG

I find it interesting how people who actually do this job find it necessary to defend deadbeats. Its like listening to antivaxers or trump supporters or just plain unempathetic hardline aholes... troll on


----------



## The queen 👸

sellkatsell44 said:


> Oh, I'm not referring to any just ol' person. @MiamiKid (who has me on ignore so it didn't matter) always uses the tag line tips are included.
> 
> its not, I agree.
> 
> I also agree it's people's prerogative to tip or not but imho, if you utilize a service you should pay for it and if you can, show appreciation.
> 
> for OP however, calling people out is not same as demanding.
> 
> I hate when pple say they're gonna do something but don't. Just my pet peeve. If you aren't gonna then just don't. And if you say you will, do it.


I see your point . But you should know that people are liars.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The queen &#128120; said:


> I see your point . But you should know that people are liars.


I do, don't like those either.

usually I have a good gauge for when someone is telling the truth or not.

and if I'm wrong, I learn.


----------



## StickShiftUber

"Sorry, but all my money is tied up in cash".


----------



## Jctbay

Stray cat said:


> In October 2019, you posted in a different thread that you wished you had tracked him down on the golf course but had not done so.


Some of this stuff is like Penthouse Letters, but for Uber activities..lol

Such bullshit


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

5☆OG said:


> I find it interesting how people who actually do this job find it necessary to defend deadbeats. Its like listening to antivaxers or trump supporters or just plain unempathetic hardline aholes... troll on


I don't think we're defending deadbeats. It's that we aren't going to beat ourselves up when someone lies. I mean, what are you going to do about it? Visit their houses after the fact asking about that tip that was promised? LOL. And it's not like listening to anti-vaxers or trump supporters. Those people are delusional and believe every lie. We are pragmatic enough to do not spend all night waiting on the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## The queen 👸

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> I don't think we're defending deadbeats. It's that we aren't going to beat ourselves up when someone lies. I mean, what are you going to do about it? Visit their houses after the fact asking about that tip that was promised? LOL. And it's not like listening to anti-vaxers or trump supporters. Those people are delusional and believe every lie. We are pragmatic enough to do not spend all night waiting on the Great Pumpkin.


Like I said and I am repeating myself. Some pax too and some don't. Deal with it ants.


----------



## 5☆OG

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> I don't think we're defending deadbeats. It's that we aren't going to beat ourselves up when someone lies. I mean, what are you going to do about it? Visit their houses after the fact asking about that tip that was promised? LOL. And it's not like listening to anti-vaxers or trump supporters. Those people are delusional and believe every lie. We are pragmatic enough to do not spend all night waiting on the Great Pumpkin.


Ooooooo...dripping sarcasm with a side of moral high ground..and for dessert ill have the superiority complex lava cake with extra superiority


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

5☆OG said:


> Ooooooo...dripping sarcasm with a side of moral high ground..and for dessert ill have the superiority complex lava cake with extra superiority


Enjoy!



The queen &#128120; said:


> Like I said and I am repeating myself. Some pax too and some don't. Deal with it ants.


LOL. I was AGREEING with you. But...okay...


----------



## The queen 👸

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> LOL. I was AGREEING with you. But...okay...


Get disappointed in other more important things than 2$ tip. You can't change pax mind. Plain and simple


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

The queen &#128120; said:


> Get disappointed in other more important things than 2$ tip. You can't change pax mind. Plain and simple


??? I have been agreeing with you for the past hour. I don't think I'm the droid you're looking for. So...bye!


----------



## The queen 👸

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> ??? I have been agreeing with you for the past hour. I don't think I'm the droid you're looking for. So...bye!


Sorry, my post was aimed to someone else .


----------



## tc49821

#professoruber said:


> Those hundred dollar riders are always in a surprise when I tell them no problem, I have change and it is usually only twenties. Being put on the spot usually yields a $20 tip.
> 
> I always have $100 in change on me. Can't hustle a hustler.


A good friend of mine is always slow paying back $, especially if it's under $20 dollars. He owed me $10,I just got a $50 or $100. He got pissed one day,yea no problem man I got change. Haaaa



Yrock7 said:


> I just dont understand why people say they will tip in the app when they have no intention of doing so? The 1st few times I heard it, I naively looked for it but now I bite my tongue from calling them out. Does saying this make them feel better about themselves? I just don't understand why anyone would say this? If you're not going to tip, that's fine; just don't say that you will and we can all move along.


Some people don't mind being a shitty person,they want to appear like a good person.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Oh, I'm not referring to any just ol' person. @MiamiKid (who has me on ignore so it didn't matter) always uses the tag line tips are included.
> 
> its not, I agree.
> 
> I also agree it's people's prerogative to tip or not but imho, if you utilize a service you should pay for it and if you can, show appreciation.
> 
> for OP however, calling people out is not same as demanding.
> 
> I hate when pple say they're gonna do something but don't. Just my pet peeve. If you aren't gonna then just don't. And if you say you will, do it.


Someone who maybe in their culture tipping isn't common or even a person who can be cheap or just feel like tipping isn't needed. Yeah ok I can accept that. The person who goes yea I'll tip you in the app . Is the same person who orders pizza and says some bull shit. O I'll catch you next time . Those are the a-holes you got avoid in life.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

sellkatsell44 said:


> Annoying AF


Not for me. You just need to update your Uberpax to English dictionary. "I'll tip you in the app" means "Please give me a one star rating". It's got nothing to do with tipping.


----------



## SHalester

wow. got excited **** The Queen and sellsell were back; then I noticed the date.......


----------



## wallae

For a brief time a few months back I was seeing all the riders twice and giving the no tippers who can afford to tip 2 or 3 stars.
Felt good


----------

